# PIR Sensor aiming and boxing



## Forgedblades (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi all, I have been looking for a thread, or a series of posts in a thread on here and other forums that talked about aiming you PIR sensor to get the narrower field you would want for prop use. In additioni someone had posted a few times about using some greaty PVC electrical conduit with built in boxes to house the board etc. If anyone knows what I am hunting for on this I would REALLY appreciate any links/pointers you can share.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

If you are using one of those little round PIRs, its probably a 1" diameter. I use a 4" length of PVC or ABS pipe, taped onto the board, to aim the sensor. Works great.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

Take a look at Scary Terry's page on PIRs:

http://www.scary-terry.com/itw/pirsensor/pirsensor.htm


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I have information about PIRs on my website


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I've begun to use spink foam with a hole drilled in it as an aiming source. Works great since it's already an insulator. Can be painted and hung with ease and no need for support braces for PVC if your nusing a home or a tree to mount them. Just a little Hot glue


----------



## Forgedblades (Sep 29, 2010)

hpropman said:


> I have information about PIRs on my website


Yep that is what I was looking for! Thanks!


----------

